# Redd still hasnt returned to the court



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/53312387.html

It troubles me a bit that redd hasnt resumed basketball activities yet, the season is a still a couple of months away but all i have heard about is that he is ahead of schedule. We need him to get healthy and fast so we can trade his ***


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Hasn't resumed basketball activities yet? God I hope he doesn't show up out of shape, trading him and his ridiculous contract will somehow become even harder.


----------

